# How good is Stihl Power Sweep or Bristle Broom on Removal Clean-up



## TreeClimber57 (Nov 6, 2010)

Been doing some pine removals - lots of them!! And they do leave a mess to clean up in yard. Was wondering if anybody had tried any attachments on the Stihl Kombi, and if so how well they work for cleaning up small branches/twigs, cones, needles, etc from removal jobs on customer lawn.

The bristle broom is or appears to be more for paved surfaces, so not sure if it would damage lawns. 

The power sweep, not sure how well it would handle the heavier materials (especially when the material is wet).

Just wondering if anybody had any experience, good or bad.

http://www.stihl.com/isapi/default.asp?contenturl=/knowhow/producttechnics/combisystem/

http://www.stihl.com/isapi/default.asp?contenturl=/knowhow/producttechnics/combisystem/

I have the KM 130 power head already - but these are a couple of the attachments I have not yet picked up - was not sure how good they really were.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 6, 2010)

I have;
the cultivator, great for small or tight areas
the hedgetrimmer 135, can be put on an extendable power pole saw too
the edger
the bristle and the power sweeper. Both sweepers are made for the pavement and will eat too much of the lawn. I've been using a blower for leaves and a more powerful one would work fine for the pine needles.

Good luck.


----------



## Norwayclimber (Nov 7, 2010)

I have the old Sthil powersweeper (not the kombimachine) but I use my Stihl BR600 backpack blower for cleanup. Moves everything you need to move and more efficient than the powersweeper.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 7, 2010)

I've used a number of paddle-brooms over the years, and they handle heavy stuff well. Good for walnuts and acorns too. I've seen them used for stump-grindings too.


----------



## ronnyb (Nov 8, 2010)

I have the power sweeper and the BR600. I got the powersweeper first, but since I got the 600, it pretty much stays in the shop except for stumping.


----------

